# Whining noise when accelerating



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

machusenpai said:


> Weird whining noise when accelerating that sound like a bad power steering except that a 2014 diesel cruze has an electric power steering... Turbo going out of the windows? Water pump going out?


Did you ever figure out what it was


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Check the transmission fluid level.


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Check the transmission fluid level.


Will do, also did some research and it might be related to timing belt/water pump and it's 10,000 km over due for one so going to get that done and hopefully it goes away


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

It’s always good to do the timing belt and water pump at the same time. Your right there. I’m actually doing mine this weekend too. Water pumps normally won’t whine that loud and you may see overheating. Either way, check the tranny and maybe the intercooler lines might have lost there seal. How many miles/km?


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

diesel said:


> Well, a couple thousand miles ago, I noticed a whining noise coming from my engine when it gets revved up a little bit. It seems like the sound has been there since new, but it got louder. It finally prompted me to take it in for timing belt change. I am awaiting diagnosis, but it's likely something like an idler pulley or bearing in the belt system. Please post your theories!


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

That's the exact whine my cars making right now, I just hit 170,100


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Ok, order the tensioner now. Only oem one I could find that wasn’t back ordered is from ID. Not cheap


----------



## Canadian Cruze TDI (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Ok, order the tensioner now. Only oem one I could find that wasn’t back ordered is from ID. Not cheap


Yeah thanks for your help, looks like my car will be mint after because I'm also doing a delete ,very tired of replacing emission sensors


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Canadian Cruze TDI said:


> Will do, also did some research and it might be related to timing belt/water pump and it's 10,000 km over due for one so going to get that done and hopefully it goes away


you do realize its an interference engine, in that if the belt were to let go, bye bye engine?

most of the belts changed at 160k km 'looked' decent, but dunno if youre that much of a gambler or not


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

boraz said:


> you do realize its an interference engine, in that if the belt were to let go, bye bye engine?
> 
> most of the belts changed at 160k km 'looked' decent, but dunno if youre that much of a gambler or not


Mine only had minor cracks at 100k miles. I was nervous as hell when I first fired it up. I must have quadruple checked that the timing marks were lined up. Definitely don’t recommend gambling…


----------

